# nova 1624-44 or jet 1442-vs



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Which lathe - both used - similar price - help - quick - gotta decide soon…

Posted here in another forum as well as this one - sorry -


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Depends upon price, age, conditions, and extras that might come with a lathe and type turning want to do.

I am not fond of Asian reeve drive that comes with jet 1442. If want to turn long spindles might be better op if price and condition right.

Nova 1624-44 you move belt over pulleys to change speeds and prefer that, but if doesn't come with optional bed extension long spindle not in the picture.

Would be hard pressed to pay too much for either lathe. They stopped selling the Jet 1642 for couple years now see it is back with much to high a price. When they first came out priced reasonable back then. Might look at what cost for re-conditioned Nova 1624-44 before talking to present owner.


----------



## doitnut (May 4, 2013)

Nova 1624-44 will soon have an upgrade variable speed motor (electronic) available.- (100-3100 RPM I think).
would give you another option if your cost was low enough warrant the upgrade (about $ 900 as opposed to the Nova dvr @ $ 1500.)


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I would check the NOVA Teknatool web site for a reconditioned 1624-44. I agree with Wildwood about the Reeves drive - it's also noisy and high maintenance.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

The nova is two years old but may have seen a lot of use $600 - the jet is almost brand new and can be had for around $900 - I plan to lay eyes on the nova today


----------

